# App Musique iphone



## AlexS78 (26 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour depuis 2-3 jours impossible d’accéder a l’app Musique de l’iPhone, elle refuse de se télécharger, le message « impossible de télécharger l’app musique, ressayer ultérieurement ».

J’ai peut être commis une erreur en déchargeant l’app via le stocka iphone pour libérer de l’espace.
Maintenant j’ai le petit nuage sur l’app, quand je clique dessus impossiblede l’ouvrir et le message du téléchargement ci-dessus s’affiche.
Si quelqu’un a jne idée.. 

Je suis sur iphone 11 pro max 15.1

merci !
Alex


----------



## Madalvée (26 Décembre 2021)

Passe déjà en 15,2 et ça devrait marcher.


----------

